# New Sharpening Service Prices



## JBroida (Jun 18, 2012)

So, in light of recent awesome developments here in our store, i have updated our pricing list for sharpening services 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/about-knife-sharpening#1


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 18, 2012)

Pictures of awesome new development/s please.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 18, 2012)

i'm still working on some setup things... when its all done i'll post pics

its kind of messy in the back of my shop right now (especially without sara here)


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2012)

still have work to do, but here's a teaser pic


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 19, 2012)

The classic Broida tease.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2012)

seriously, right now the back of my workshop is a mix of plastic wrap, cardboard, metal, trash bags, and water jugs... gotta get it all set up before i embarrass my self

its functional right now, but thats about it


----------



## mhlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> The classic Broida tease.



Seriously. Jon is the King of Teases. 

It's not even close to as bad Jon makes it out to seem. It's pretty frickin' awesome.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2012)

So incredibly badass. Your job is awesome.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 20, 2012)

I knew it!!I was gonna call it but I didn't. Congrats Jon!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

Look at the size of that thing! :bigeek:


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 20, 2012)

I think Jon "1 Upped" every pro sharpener in the Western Hemisphere. Can't wait to see this setup.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel left out...is this a sharpening wheel? Old school? :newhere:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2012)

another repair-
finally got a before and after... did this repair yesterday. I forgot to take a before pic again, but this time the owner happened to have one. Straightened the edge, fixed shinogi line, cleaned up blade, put on nice hamaguri edge, did uraoshi, and made it look pretty


----------



## markenki (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks great, Jon! I need to brush up on my Japanese knife terms.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow that shinogi line is all wavy. very nice work. Is uraoshi a dance you do right after you are done with all that? Oh wait that is the hokey-Pokey, my bad.:lol2:


----------



## Tristan (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy... at those prices every knife I received would get a spa treatment at Jon's to set the true edge, before I carry on scratching it up myself happily in the knowledge that come what may, I can have it refurbished for cheap. 

Jon - plan to open a branch in South East Asia with your twin brother at the helm?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2012)

only child... sorry


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds fun! Great work!

Does your new wheel do the ura hollow?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2012)

nope...thats a different kind of wheel (and cant be used for the same kind of sharpening this one is used for). Both wheels are used in the blade making process.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 25, 2012)

So it's on order...?
Lol


----------



## add (Jun 25, 2012)

Jon-

So,... have you had a chance to take the _new_ wheel for a spin yet?

Have a couple projects in mind on this end, when you are comfortable.... :spiteful:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2012)

I use it every day... its awesome


----------



## chuck239 (Jun 25, 2012)

It went for a spin the day you got it! Have you got it all set up yet? Or is Sarah pissed that you now have a brown wall? Haha

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2012)

still have work to do, but the mess is under control


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 25, 2012)

JBroida said:


> still have work to do, but the mess is under control



What do you do? Wrap yourself up in a big shower curtain? :biggrin:

When are we going to get some pictures of this thing?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 25, 2012)

99Limited said:


> What do you do? Wrap yourself up in a big shower curtain? :biggrin:
> 
> When are we going to get some *video* of this thing?



FTFY


----------



## pkb (Jul 5, 2012)

I, too, would love to see where this is going.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 5, 2012)

using it a whole bunch lately, but waiting on one last piece, so its less plastic wrap and trash bags in the back and more nice plastic work... pictures and videos to come when they part arrives (in the next week or two at the most).


----------

